# Erreur sur salaire



## Colombe99 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde,
J’ai besoin de vous. Je dois faire un courrier au parents car hier j’ai eu mon il m’ont déduit une semaine car il m’ont pas amené le petit. Mais je n’ai pas eu de certificat médical.  Et je ne sais pas comment tourner ça. Je suis en préavis avec eux car parents irrespectueux. 

Pendant que j’y suis je profite de vos lumières. 
J’aimerais savoir si les parents peuvent faire un certificat médical pendant la période de préavis pour déduire des journées ?

Je vous remercie d’avance pour vos réponses


----------



## isa19 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 avec la nouvelle ccn la déduction de 5 jours maximum SI certificat médical SAUF si vous avez mis  dans votre contrat une clause sup à la CCN qui stipule  salaire maintenu même si enfant malade.
Pour le courrier pourquoi ne pas leur dire de vive voix en 1er en leur rappelant de lire la CCN en leur disant q'une LAR va suivre avec une mise en demeure de rectifier sous 8 jours 
A voir avec les pro es courriers.


----------



## Colombe99 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Isa19, j’en ai déjà parlé aux parents la maman m’as envoyé un certificat médical qui date du 4 juillet pour la semaine de juin. Et elle ne veut rien comprendre.
Et si en plus j’ai mis au contrat une clause qui dit le parent accepte le maintien du salaire à 100% en cas d’absence de l’enfant malade même avec un certificat médical.


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

sur ton contrat il y a une clause de non déduction? dans ce cas, il va falloir lui parler des prudhommes


----------



## isa19 (13 Juillet 2022)

OK, elle a donc une copie du contrat vous lui en rappelez les termes et lui dites qu'un courrier de mise en demeure de faire le nécessaire sous 8 jours et mise au prudhomme par césine.
Ne vous dégonflez pas.


----------



## Colombe99 (13 Juillet 2022)

J’ai fait min courrier pouvez-vous me dire ce que vous pensez ?

OBJET : RECLAMATION SUITE A UNE ERREUR DANS UN BULLETIN DE SALAIRE

Madame, Monsieur,

A la lecture de mon bulletin de salaire du mois de juin 22, j’ai constaté une erreur quant au calcul de ma rémunération.

En effet, vous avez déduit 5 jours d’absence de votre enfant pour le mois de juin, le certificat médical que vous m’avez envoyé date du 4 juillet 22 ne permet pas de déduire ses jours de plus je vous rappelle que vous avez signé une clause dans le contrat qui nous lié qui stipule que vous acceptez le maintien du salaire à 100% même en cas d’absence de l’enfant pour maladie.
le montant restant dû et de 221€ pour le salaire du mois de juin.

Par conséquent, je vous remercie de bien vouloir m’adresser un nouveau bulletin de salaire corrigé et de régulariser ma situation dans les plus brefs délais.
Dans cette attente, je vous prie de croire, Madame, Monsieur, à l'assurance de ma considération distinguée


----------



## isa19 (13 Juillet 2022)

perso j'aurai rajouter qu'il serait dommage que cela finisse au prudhomme s'ils ne régularisent pas sous 8 jours


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

isa19 a dit: 


> perso j'aurai rajouter qu'il serait dommage que cela finisse au prudhomme s'ils ne régularisent pas sous 8 jours


Oui l’ajouter


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

4 juillet 2022,
 ces jours, 
qui nous lie et qui ...
Une lettre sans faute leur prouvera votre sérieux et votre capacité à vous faire aider, bon courage!


----------



## Colombe99 (13 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup


----------

